# Thetford swivel toilet removal



## Rustologust (May 17, 2016)

Hi can someone tell me how to access the 3 screws on what they say holds the back flushing part on , thanks Allan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you search Google for the fitting instructions for your model it should help, they may be hidden behind a panel perhaps.

Or tell us which model it is and one of us will find it for you.

Just noticed, you will need to subscribe to reply, it's well worth it though.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Following on from Kev's suggestion, this is a link to Thetford's library.

If you click on the type of toilet you have you'll then be able to download the installation instructions, which hopefully will help with the de-installation.

http://www.thetford-europe.com/download-category/toilets/cassette-toilets/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

philoaks said:


> Following on from Kev's suggestion, this is a link to Thetford's library.
> 
> If you click on the type of toilet you have you'll then be able to download the installation instructions, which hopefully will help with the de-installation.
> 
> http://www.thetford-europe.com/download-category/toilets/cassette-toilets/


Cheers Phil, I was running on empty when I posted, had a awful night.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Cheers Phil, I was running on empty when I posted, had a awful night.


I wondered about that when I saw the time of the posting! Hope you get a better one tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

philoaks said:


> I wondered about that when I saw the time of the posting! Hope you get a better one tonight.


I'd been up an hour by then, I'd been to the dentist, and I had a reaction to the anaesthetic felt dizzy, unwell, and disoriented, was the same last time, but just put it down to one of those things, but I rang them and apparently they add adrenaline to it these days for some reason, no wonder my heart was racing etc, bugger was trying t off me.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a filling done yesterday morning.

I never, ever have an injection.

Why?

Because the pain generally lasts only a few seconds so I just grit my teeth and bear it, err - wrong phrase!

Why suffer from that frozen mouth syndrome - or worse - for just a few seconds of pain. 

Wimps, the lot of you!

In fact y'day there was absolutely NO pain despite the high and low speed drilling.

If you are worried then simply take a paracetamol or ibuprofen an hour before.


----------

